# Drills for Flat Golf Swing?



## 1664louis (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew of good drills to stop taking the club too far on the inside on the takeaway, and also to prevent rolling the hands and gain a better hinge?

Shaun 

http://commando-to-golf-pro.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## CMAC (Apr 10, 2012)

shaun, just looked at your blog, nicely set out and man what a challenge, have you set a timeframe to achieve this or to re-evaluate?

as to your question about drill, on your blog you have many Mark Crossfield vids, he has a perfect one for exactly this scenario, keeps you on plane, no wrist roll, correct wrist set etc etc, its one I use a lot as the club can get 'laid off' too easily at the set position leading to shanks, thins, pulls etc etc

good luck with the blog, will watch with interest:thup:


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Darth, Im looking at about 3 years to reach my target with work and family commitments, but yeah i will check out Mark Crossfield on youtube just need to trawl through his piles of videos.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 10, 2012)

actually it looks like its not MC on your blog,
try these

[video=youtube_share;WUID2PwkTtc]http://youtu.be/WUID2PwkTtc[/video]
http://youtu.be/WUID2PwkTtc

[video=youtube_share;G6VlRypm9dg]http://youtu.be/G6VlRypm9dg[/video]
http://youtu.be/G6VlRypm9dg

[video=youtube_share;TJdzUTEBVjw]http://youtu.be/TJdzUTEBVjw[/video]
http://youtu.be/TJdzUTEBVjw


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers Darth great stuff!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 10, 2012)

and this one

[video=youtube_share;rIMbGogcqOs]http://youtu.be/rIMbGogcqOs[/video]
http://youtu.be/rIMbGogcqOs


----------



## CMAC (Apr 10, 2012)

Dont forget Master Lukes Masterclass he did very recently, theres 12 of them, only a few mins long each one but very very useful

#1 here, the rest will be on the right hand side of youtube when this one finishes
[video=youtube_share;0DFYd78fc_8]http://youtu.be/0DFYd78fc_8[/video]
http://youtu.be/0DFYd78fc_8


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont think you can go far wrong with a swing like Luke's seems perfect at times, unless you stick him in Augusta!


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 11, 2012)

I can remember Norman showing a drill using a bench to get the feel of the 1st part of the takeaway.

A few drills where the wrist cock is pre-set may help to get the feel of the position your wrists should be.

Leadbetter used to sell a swing setter that supposedly helped you set the club on plane. One part of it could be replicated by shoving a tee in the grip end of an iron so you can see where it is pointing at certain parts of the swing.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 11, 2012)

couple of good vids here. have to work on my driving!!!


----------



## jeardley (Apr 11, 2012)

Some great video lessons there.... Did anyone else notice player 2 on the third video hit himself with the ball?? 

01:13 into the video.... so funny (shouldn't laugh)


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 11, 2012)

The best tip that I ever saw that you can do on your own is to put a ball behind your club and take your swing. THe idea is to push the ball straight behind you not off to to the side. That will get you swing more upright.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 11, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			couple of good vids here. have to work on my driving!!!
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one pal :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 11, 2012)

did that right foot back drill today and i even hit my 3 wood well off the tee and ground. must get me on an inside line. 3 wood back in the bag if this keeps up. bombed two down the par 5 17th today 

kind of over did it with some drives which turned to hooks. really should head to the range but the course has taken over these days.


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 11, 2012)

Thankyou to everyone for your tips and comments, ive been working on the towel under the arms drill to gain more of a connection between my arms and body. Ive been hitting the shots nice and crisp however losing a little distance.

has anyone else had any results with this drill?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 12, 2012)

The towel drill is not for full swings.
The reason you've lost distance is because you've lost speed, especially the second swing.
And as for being flat...have you seen Matt Kuchar's swing ?


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe your right bob, I just dont feel that ive got a reliable swing grooved yet so I thought the towel drill could create some consistency.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2012)

im trying to flatten out my driving again! lads if its not broke! its the only way i can draw woods and driver.that and the right foot back drill


----------



## CMAC (Apr 12, 2012)

1664louis said:



			Maybe your right bob, I just dont feel that ive got a reliable swing grooved yet so I thought the towel drill could create some consistency.
		
Click to expand...

As Bob says, towel drill is for 8-9 wedge half swing type shots, nothing more as the top of your arms will naturally seperate from the torso on a larger swing.

Kuchar has a one plane swing ie he swings it back on the same plane he will swing down on, as opposed to the other picture who's plane is higher at the top but will drop down below that on the downswing.


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;5tziHKN63rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tziHKN63rk[/video]

Does anyone think this drill will help to stop rolling of the hands?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 12, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Kuchar has a one plane swing* ie he swings it back on the same plane he will swing down on*, as opposed to the other picture who's plane is higher at the top but will drop down below that on the downswing.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. 
I'm pretty sure that (according to Jim Hardy, the 'inventor' of the concept of 1 and 2 plane swings) it's the relationship of arms and shoulders at the top of the backswing that defines whether they are 1 or 2 planers. - and up to 12* above shoulder plane is apparently still a 1 plane - and not the plane of the swing itself. Heres's a good explanation of the differences (and promotion of another 'method'!). 

Weirdly flat, but effective, is my best description of Kuchar's swing!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2012)

hitting some half decent drawing drives with a flat swing. i used to swing very flat with every club til i seen my swing on video two years ago. 

bombed one down the first today at strabane, 52 wedge, 1 putt = birdie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been taught the Jim Hardy one plane swing since Christmas and that has a flat back swing. Ir's changed my game and I'm hitting it way better. Not always taught everywhere (more so than S&T) and so if you already have that flat style in your game rather than re-inventing the wheel it may be easier to embrace what you have


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;m7dOThIKPWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7dOThIKPWk[/video]


didnt stop ricky. im going back to it. need some range time!


----------

